
Viking warship discovered in hidden burial site in Norway - DoreenMichele
https://www.news.com.au/travel/world-travel/europe/viking-warship-discovered-in-hidden-burial-site-in-norway/news-story/cf1b24a3ddec6fdc384934b3ca2a956e
======
tonny747
This was found in Oct 2018
[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture/2018/10/viking-
sh...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture/2018/10/viking-ship-
discovered-norway-archaeology/)

